# Scents????



## FishingCop (Mar 18, 2008)

Never tried them. Many brands to choose from. Varied cost (per ounce and some arosol, some sqeeze bottle).

Only fish fresh water - walleyes mostly, then bass and sometimes crappie.

All that said, what's the opinion out there on using a commercial scent? Either to help attract or to cover up human (gas, smoke, etc.) scent?

Dare I ask - what brand/scent type is recommended?????


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

Garlic cooking spray! :wink:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> Garlic cooking spray! :wink:



Ya know, I have a friend that swears by garlic - buys a large bottle and dips everything in it - but I haven't tried it myself??


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 18, 2008)

I just read an interesting discussion on my tackle making site, in it one of the members quotes a report that says fish can not smell oil based scents and that garlic oil is used more to cover up human scent rather than as a fish attractant.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> I just read an interesting discussion on my tackle making site, in it one of the members quotes a report that says fish can not smell oil based scents and that garlic oil is used more to cover up human scent rather than as a fish attractant.



I agree with that BA, But I believe if they bite the bait, they will hold on to it a little longer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

I did an _ad hoc _experiment with some scents that I had in my bag last year. I found that scents made no difference as to the amount of hits of how long the fish held onto the bait whaqtsoever. 

I fished the same soft plastic (my own pour so there was no scent when I started) for river smallies and did not notice any difference with a Yum Scent, megastrike or an off brand garlic scent. 

This was by no means a formal experiment and Smallmouth Bass in teh River are very aggresive; they have only a brief opportunity strike any bait as it is dragged past them in teh current.

I still will put scent on all my soft plastics when I bag them up, but rarely add scent once I start fishing.


Interestingly, I have been playing around with scent on offshore Sea Bass and they seem to find the bait faster with a scent added. two years ago I used a garlic gel and last year megastrike - the Megastrike worked far better.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ive been using different types of scents for the past few years. I use Spike-It Garlic Worm dyes for softplastics. I also have been trying a new product out, called Kickin Bass https://www.kicknbass.com/

I had pretty good luck using the Anise Shad scented lure on my crankbaits and softplastics.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2008)

As far as scents go:

Water based scents need to be applied after several casts, maybe even one, but they disperse in the water in all columns that attract fish from farther away.

Oil based scents tend to stick on baits much much longer but do not disperse nearly as well, as they will just float up and not spread out throughout the water at all. Oil based scents are largely for masking scents and increasing strike times (more time to set the hook).


----------



## Bubba (Mar 19, 2008)

Any of you guys use WD-40? I haven't, but have heard alot of old-timers use it religiously. 

Myself, I've got a bottle of the Spike-It garlic dye, Honestly can't say i've notice much(if any) solid difference...although I haven't used it a whole lot.


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 19, 2008)

I kinda think its a confidence thing, if you believe it works then it will feel like it works. I dont use commercial scents, but I believe salt is the way to go. I add kosher salt to all of my soft baits. Does it work? who knows, but it makes me feel better when I add it.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Any of you guys use WD-40? I haven't, but have heard alot of old-timers use it religiously.
> 
> Myself, I've got a bottle of the Spike-It garlic dye, Honestly can't say i've notice much(if any) solid difference...although I haven't used it a whole lot.



I saw something about this on another forum, I dont think you should ever try that wd-40(cant remember why but i know it cant be good for the water), Spike it is where its at man, I esp like to use it on white baits, but works on almost anything


----------



## redbug (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a big fan of mega strike *I know it works* I have caught fish on casts that didn't produce fish on the previous cast without it.
I also use the spikeit dye when I want to add color to the tails of my plastics
WD40 is a petroleum product and will foul the water and should never be used as a fish attractant
Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Cast&Blast said:


> I kinda think its a confidence thing, if you believe it works then it will feel like it works.... Does it work? who knows, but it makes me feel better when I add it.



That's pretty much the way I am.

One night, I couldn't buy a hit and I remembered I had some Yum Garlic spray with me. I put some on and I caught fish the next three casts. Just luck or does it really make a difference? I also think it will make a fish hold on a little longer.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 19, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you guys use WD-40? I haven't, but have heard alot of old-timers use it religiously.
> ...





Nothing like dipping the tails of a Fluke in Chartreuse Spike it!!!!!! WoW!!! Explosive strikes!!!


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2009)

Two heaping tablespoons garlic powder and one teaspoon salt in two cups hot tapwater.....stir well and pour some in each baggie of soft plastics.....seal and mush about. Float the baggies on a bucket or sinkfull of hot tapwater for 20 minutes......go outside and pour off extra liquid from each baggie and seal. The scent stays because the water based mix actually penetrates the plastic. Will last a long, long time. It's not going to leave a trail in the water as shown in the book Knowing Bass, by Jones.....but they will definitely hang on longer with the impregnated taste.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 6, 2009)

I use the spike it garlic on my soft plastics for jigs. And I use the megastrike also. I have honest to god gone down a bank without a bump and went down the same bank again and used scent and caught them. Coincidence??? Who knows but I think it works and if you have confidence in something thats all that matters.


----------



## 92yj (Feb 6, 2009)

i make my own. i use garlic, corn, and corn oil. i just blend them up and bottle it up it works well for me and only cost me 6$ for a large amount of oil. 
i also put some of my left over power bait and such in a the blender and trow some of my garlic oil in and it works well for trout and pan fish. 
give it a try.
good luck and god bless.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 16, 2009)

I remember hearing from someone that he used to use a mix of petroleum jelly (like Vaseline), garlic powder (he said he used the same garlic powder he used to season his deer meat? Or something like that), granulated salt, and some other stuff (can't exactly recall what else). So if anyone is willing to experiment and sacrifice a coupe soft plastics...


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 17, 2009)

Mac said:


> Two heaping tablespoons garlic powder and one teaspoon salt in two cups hot tapwater.....stir well and pour some in each baggie of soft plastics.....seal and mush about. Float the baggies on a bucket or sinkfull of hot tapwater for 20 minutes......go outside and pour off extra liquid from each baggie and seal. The scent stays because the water based mix actually penetrates the plastic. Will last a long, long time. It's not going to leave a trail in the water as shown in the book Knowing Bass, by Jones.....but they will definitely hang on longer with the impregnated taste.



You know, i think i will try this. It cant hurt, but it might help...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2009)

After reading some great reviews in the NJ Angler about Bio Edge I recently ordered some Crawfish potion (for FW Bass) and a Bloodworm potion and Herring Wand (for Striped Bass). 

The author swore by these products for Striped Bass and he is a guy that I know and trust. 


https://www.bioedgefishing.com/index.php


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 17, 2009)

I use tabasco sauce myself :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2009)

let me know how the bio edge works. I have 4 bottles from a tourney last year havent gotten the chance to try it yet


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2009)

redbug said:


> let me know how the bio edge works. I have 4 bottles from a tourney last year havent gotten the chance to try it yet




Will do  

Just come fishing some time and we can test them out!


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > let me know how the bio edge works. I have 4 bottles from a tourney last year havent gotten the chance to try it yet
> ...



I hope i can get out soon... i am sic of laying in bed 11 days and counting.. I slipped a disc and am hurtin right now.
I am a big fan of mega strike and have been using it for years. I also was given a sample from fraizer marine group called smelly socks that I want to try.
Frzier group has some nice stuff in the cleaning area that I like


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your injury Wayne - get better soon!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2009)

Ahab, what's up with the angry Elmo avatar?

(I assume that is who it is) :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Ahab, what's up with the angry Elmo avatar?
> 
> (I assume that is who it is) :lol:




I love Elmo!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 17, 2009)

I personally hate using scents. One of the main reasons I switched to using all artificials is because it is not messy. I used scents for a while and noticed no difference, other than I came home reeking of garlic, shad, or crayfish  I still use live bait/prepared baits for catfish and carp, but that is another story. I will still give scents a try every once in a while...I think the last time I used a scent for bass fishing was when a bottle of of garlic hawg sauce exploded in my backpack #-o


----------



## minicuda (Feb 17, 2009)

i use scents all the time for trout and kokanee. i use white shoe peg corn soaked in tuna oil over night ... also soak salad shrimp in it trout go crazy for it. also use pautzkies egg nector with some luck. as far as store bought sent i like GRAVY. thing to remeber about scents is bring alot to try and when you switch sents you must change location no point in switching scents if the bad scent is already in the water this is especially true for kokanee.


----------

